# Quote a Car.com



## Rskyline (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi All,


I managed to get my R33 GTR insured under 2K with 6 points in 1 year (2 x sp30's), and a 20k payout.... Oh and I am 27 with 1 years no claim....


Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2004)

Thats nice mate but from who?

QuoteaCar.com "is for sale" = its not a real site, just one of those staging things that you get when you've typed in the wrong address


----------



## gtrmatt (Jun 30, 2005)

maybe he means this one?
http://www.quotea.co.uk/


----------

